# diarrhea



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Five year old LaMancha doe, probably 135 pounds. No symptoms other than diarrhea. It started two days ago with brown runs, then proceeded to projectile green foul smelling runs this morning. This afternoon, it is clear mucous with a couple of small red red tissue like flecks. No fever, no lethargy.

She is confined now with hay and water only.

Have treated for 36 hours with kaolin/pectin and Dimethox. Can't get a vet till tomorrow.

Just gave her banamine to calm her gut and a dose of Scour Chek (Spectinomycin) as we had seen no improvement from the Dimethox.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

The red tissue makes me think E Coli, but I've not heard of adults getting it.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Aside from treating as you have, the Vet has often reccomended canned pumpkin, 
sounds strange, yep it is, although it won't tell ya what the problem, it will stop the diarrhea. 
Works with constipation too, 
Id give her 1/2 a cup 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

That will be easy compared to dosing her with nasty meds! :biggrin


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Psyllium will do the same as pumpkin and works either to stop the diarrhea or to get them going! I use it for all sorts of scouring for all my critters, even me, it works great. It sucks up all the fluid but it also pushes through any foreign things that could be causing the problems.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd go with penicillin with diarhea in an older doe. More likely clostridium than coccidiosis. CD AntiToxin is also a good idea. The mucous and blood indicate clostridium (or E-Coli). the Kao and Spect really only control the symptoms, they do not treat what's wrong with her. Banamine's a very good idea. You may want to add electrolytes to her water and watch that she's actually drinking very well, otherwise drench or give IV: dehydration can set in very fast with a bad case of diarhea.

Marion


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You simply have to fecal to find out what is causing this. Giardia, E-coli, Bacterial......need a trip to the vet or you need to start hydrating her. How is her eye membranes doing, is she anemic, is she loosing blood with this diarrhea? Vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

No blood, just those couple of flecks. Brown/green goo this morning instead of watery runs, so that's an improvement.

Do I just take a sample of this goo?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I would collect a sample of whatever she is passing at the moment and take it in.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats great! Glad her poo is gettting more formed!! Are you still treating the diarrhea? Are you continuing to give her flora for her gut? Its so easy to stop when you see results, but important to continue the treatment...though you probably already kenw that! 

Have you temped her??
You didn't say if you implimented any of the suggestions. 

Hope she is continuing to improve!!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Whenever I have a goat recovering from a bout of diarrhea, I always leave out free choice baking soda. It seems to help.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

You already treated her with DiMethox and that may affect your sampling results, though. Usually in a case like this you take a sample first, then treat accordingly. Since you think initial treatment didn't work, I guess sampling still makes sense. How is she acting? Watch for dehydration!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we've turned the corner. Gave her canned pumpkin, and she ate it. First thing she's eaten in days. I put out three kinds of water... electrolyte, molasses, and plain. She drank some molasses water.

Right now, she's getting Scour Chek, Decoxx M, Banamine, ProBios, and canned pumpkin (not too much at once.) The vet was booked up today. If she's not *great* in the morning, I'll be taking a sample.

No fever.

I never thought about the meds affecting a fecal. :crazy I knew that about milk/mastitis tests, but the concept had not crossed over into intestinal issues. Thanks for the thoughts on that.

About to go out and check her rear. I washed it earlier today and trimmed the hair, so it should be obvious if she's still got problems.

THANK you for your brainstorming!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

If she's not eating, I would be stuffing some hay in her mouth. Just a little and stuff into the back. You may have to do it a few times before she decides to swallow, but just getting a few bites in will help. 

Is she making rumen noises? 

Cud transfers are good. Not fun, but good!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

She is eating hay now. :biggrin

Pondering a cud transfer tomorrow.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad she's on the upswing, Alice.


----------

